# If the Wizard of Oz was an opera



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a bit of nonsense that for god only knows what reason came to my mind.....

Dorothy: Patricia Petibon
Toto: Marcelo Alvarez
Good Witch: Renée Fleming 
Wicked Witch: Angela Gheorghiu
Scarecrow: Rolando Villazon
Tin Man: Juan Diego Florez
Cowardly Lion: Bryn Terfel
Wizard: Ruggero Raimondi
Oz: Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Diana Damrau would have to play the Wicked Witch of course. And Natalie Dessay would make a far better Dorothy than Ms. Petibon, in my opinion. I can get behind the rest of your list though


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Just a bit of nonsense that for god only knows what reason came to my mind.....
> 
> Dorothy: Patricia Petibon
> Toto: Marcelo Alvarez
> ...


Our friend may have a point. Patricia is too sexy to play innocent Dorothy. Natalie is an accomplished _gamine_, she would do well. I love Rolando as the Scarecrow, LOL. Casting Bryn as the Cowardly Lion is another nice touch.

Great idea, Gaston!


----------

